# Getting in and out of the car- issues



## CorgiPaws

Ok, so... starting off, I drive a Kia Sorento. When I get my puppies, it would be impossible for them to jump in and out on their own because it's too high, so I have to lift them until they are 4 or 5 months old, at least. Then I start teaching them to load up on their own, because I don't want to end up lifting a bunch of 150lb dogs into the car forever... and since they go all kinds of places, it's a daily event. 

I've never had a hard time teaching my dogs "load up" before, until Braxton. This dog does NOT want to jump in or out of the car AT ALL. He displays zero anxiety while riding in any kind of vehicle at all, so I know he's not afraid. (I think Jon can testify to that, considering even in a new car he was chill to just sleep all day. lol :tongue In fact, he seems to ENJOY car rides. Kola (4 months)still can't jump in all by herself, but she tries, and Timber (5.5 months)has it down. It's a tough jump, but she can and does do it every time. (I help them out of the car, always, until they are more developed to protect their developing joints!) Braxton. No way. He sill sit, or lay, or just walk away. I know he is capable because on rare occasions he has followed the other dogs in- maybe two or three times ever. When he does I praise like mad.

So, these are things we have tried:
Tossing treats in the car, hoping he will jump in to get them. 
Letting the others go first, hoping he will follow. (has worked a couple times but no consistency)
We leave the back of the car open when we are weeding the front yard, in hopes that he might go in on his own and we can praise the hell out of him. 
We praise him just for being in the car, hoping he will want to get in on his own next time.
I've set a sturdy box at the back, acting like a step. No go.
And, lastly, tonight is his 3rd night in a row deciding he would rather NOT eat his dinner, than jump in the car to get it. And it's his ABSOLUTE favorite... a while freaking bowl full of mackerel. When I take it out of the car, he follows me very much so wanting some, but then I wet it in the car, and he just lays down- so I know he wants it!

When I DO help him in the car, I don't just life him. I put his front paws up at which point he kinda half heartedly helps... sometimes, but not usually, and then lift his rear in. But, he's 6 months old now... and he's over 70lbs... it's not realistic to do this every single day. 
He will jump into the prius just fine. He jumps up on the couch and my bed (which is just as high!) with no issue or hesitation. 


Any tips are welcome. Braxton is VERY treat and attention motivated and eager to please. He generally catches onto things very quickly, and "hard headed" is not even close to how I would describe him. He has trained faster than any of my other dogs, and while of course he's only 6 months old and still learning some things I would not expect it to be HIM putting up such resistance over it- especially with how much he loves car rides. :wacko::wacko:
I've never had this issue before

He was ALMOST as stubborn about getting out, and as it stands he will jump out for a treat.... but he's not doing it "just because" yet. 


No, mama... I won't even do it for chickie.


----------



## DeekenDog

I was going to suggest feeding him in there but apparently that was a no go. The only thing I can think of is teaching him to target something lower with his paws and gradually move it up to the car. Like grab a sturdy piece of board and set it it on something. Start low and work a little each day,slowly moving it higher and slowly generalizing the command to different surfaces. I would also use some sort of really high value treat that is only for this training.


----------



## CavePaws

My first thought would be to make the car the most fun place ever. Help him into the car. I know it seems counter productive to your point in wanting him to lift himself, but for now start with making the car the best place ever. Can you have a Tupperware thing full of dried fish to bring with you, so that when you get in the car this is what he gets. Lots of dried fish. Lots of love. Consta-praise for quite a while right after getting in the car. Then get out and go about business for a couple minutes, things should be less exciting out of the car. Make sure when you release him from the car you act like it's no big deal...Like, "k braxton you're free" and walk off. Then, put him back in the car physically (the one paw at a time kind of thing, just like last time) and repeat the whole praise for a few minutes and release. This should be one session. Repeat many of these short sessions. Slowly begin easing up off of helping him when he seems eager to get into the car. Maybe try lifting one less paw this time or only giving him a tiny boost off the rear.

Things that feel kind of like a chore just need to be turned into something so fun and riveting the dog must absolutely want to get there to do that. I think this is mostly him being lazy and partly him maybe just associating the car with something uncomfortable - the jump itself could just be the problem. So he has a lack of motivation. 

I don't know that is just my thoughts for now. You may have already tried this method and it's not really a method I just thought of it. Someone else might come along with something more official or just smarter.


----------



## SerenityFL

Try this:

Open both back doors of the car. Find something that the dog highly, highly, HIGHLY values. One person with the dog on the leash, (at first), a few yards away from the car, (with both back doors open), and one person on the other side of the car, (a few feet away), from the other open back door.

Example:

You and your dog, at first on leash, on the driver's side of the car, near the open back door on that side. Your husband on the passenger side of the car, just outside the open back door on that side. Your husband is holding something that your dog REALLY wants.

When your dog is hyped up and can barely contain himself to get that highly valued item, you let him off leash. 

What is supposed to happen is that your dog will fly through the car to get to your husband on the other side and the highly valued item.

He doesn't have to stay IN the car, he's just learning to jump in there and go through it.

Do this 5,000 times.

Once this is down, have your husband sit inside the car, in the backseat, with just the driver's side back door open. The other door is now closed. Repeat the process with the high value item. By now, your dog should have no issues with leaping in to the car to get what he wants.

Do this 5,000 times.

If done right, your dog should now be eager to jump right on in that back seat.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Cavepaws: My first thought was "well, I could step it up a notch" but then... I'm not sure HOW to! lol. 
That's pretty much what we are already doing when I mentioned praising him just for being in the car. He's not selective on treats at all, but fish seems to be his cup of tea, and I keep a couple different fishy treats in the glovebox, and he gets "OMG YOU GOT IN THE CAR, THIS IS THE BEST THING EVAR!" type praise at first, and then frequent but random praise the whole drive around. Red lights, stop signs, traffic. Treats and praise! Shoot, I wish someone would give ME treats just for sitting in the car. lol. 
The only way I can think of to step it up a notch more, would be 100% constant praise, but that would require a second person.... and hubby is rarely ever around, at all. Annnd... I don't know people here, so I was hoping there'd be a way I could continue to work on it solo. :frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws

SerenityFL said:


> Try this:
> 
> Open both back doors of the car. Find something that the dog highly, highly, HIGHLY values. One person with the dog on the leash, (at first), a few yards away from the car, (with both back doors open), and one person on the other side of the car, (a few feet away), from the other open back door.
> 
> Example:
> 
> You and your dog, at first on leash, on the driver's side of the car, near the open back door on that side. Your husband on the passenger side of the car, just outside the open back door on that side. Your husband is holding something that your dog REALLY wants.
> 
> When your dog is hyped up and can barely contain himself to get that highly valued item, you let him off leash.
> 
> What is supposed to happen is that your dog will fly through the car to get to your husband and the highly valued item.
> 
> Do this 5,000 times.
> 
> Once this is down, have your husband sit inside the car, in the backseat, with just the driver's side back door open. The other door is now closed. Repeat the process with the high value item. By now, your dog should have no issues with leaping in to the car to get what he wants.
> 
> Do this 5,000 times.
> 
> If done right, your dog should now be eager to jump right on in that back seat.


We can try that! Friday is the only day Jon and I are home for more then 30 minutes together, so looks like I know what we're doing then!
I hope it works... he's not the most excitable creature. I'm hoping it's more effective than what we are currently doing which is pretty much "Braxton, do you want the fish? Your most favorite thing in the whole world? Mmm, fish. Oh, you do want the fish? You REALLLY want the fish? OK, get it! *sets fish in car*"


Braxton sits and stares at it, then walks away and/or lays down.


----------



## SerenityFL

Make sure that when you start this, you are not right next to the car. You want to be a few yards AWAY from the open back door. You want a direct line but a few yards away. Your husband needs to be a few feet away from the other side so that your dog doesn't think he's going to be forced IN to the car. He just has to go THROUGH it to get what he wants. If you both stand a bit away from it, it will hopefully lessen the hesitation.

If he tries to go around, no treats. It's only when he's actually ran up to the car, barreled through it and out the other side does he get the treat.


----------



## luvMyBRT

I had this same problem with Duncan. He just didn't feel like it. LOL. I'd tell him "let's go!" and he'd just stand there and look at me with a blank stare.

What I ended up doing was to take several steps back and get a running start towards the car (I drive a blazer and Duncan rides in the back). I would get his momentum going and as he got closer to the car I would say "up! Up! Up!" real excited like. When he would jump in I would give him treats like crazy....jackpot!! It seemed that getting the momentum going really helped.....

I imagine I looked like a total idiot to anyone watching....lol.....but I guess that can happen if your a devoted FURMOMMY who will only use positive reinforcement with your dog. :tongue:


----------



## CavePaws

well, do you think it matters if you don't even drive? 

What if you get him in the car, drive down the street, park, and praise a lot. Then drive back to the drive way, get out, and repeat. Just drive in different directions to different areas and park.

The main thing I think you need is repetition of the action itself: getting in and out of the car. I don't necessarily think he thinks the car is a bad place, because he gets in your smaller car fine. Which means the ride itself isn't what he dislikes. So, I think, you can do these short sessions getting in and out of the car whenever you can think to do it and still see progress even if you're not driving around and praising at the same time.  Definitely dangerous having a puppy that needs praising while driving. 

I think if this is what you're doing then you will see progress soon. Just up the amount of repetitions but split them up into different times of the day. And definitely feed him his dinner in there! Even if it requires the pick up for now!


----------



## CorgiPaws

Why didn't I think of that?! After all, it's not the freaking driving around part he has a problem with. LOL

OK, I'm going to kind of combine all these suggestions, try them out, and see what we come up with. Thank you for them! Hopefully I can get him loading up on his own BEFORE he hits the 100 lb mark.....:biggrin:


ETA: I suppose if I have to deal with ONE quirk in training, it might as well be this. I'm glad it's not something worse or dangerous like jumping on people, door charging, poor recall, potty training, etc. that he's being difficult about!


----------



## hmbutler

The momentum thing helps Duke get in the car on his own too. If he's excited enough, he'll jump right in, but otherwise he just puts his front paws in and looks back at me like "come on, lift me up!" haha, not fun with 75lbs of usually wet/dirty dog (for example, after a trip to the beach)

I might copy a few of these ideas and get him trained properly :thumb:


----------



## lauren43

Avery hates the car but is highly food motivated. At first I had to put him in the car (he was almost 50lbs when I got him at 8 months) then I was able to put food in the car and he would go. Now he's pretty good about it, if he's having an 'off' day he will coward away from the car but generally I can lead him into the car by his collar. Every once in a while we have a set back (recently he jumped in that car and fell epicly, yes he's clumsy, but I was there to catch him.

Sorry that wasn't more helpful, but if I can get a scaredy cat to jump in the car Im sure you can get a stubborn one to jump in!


----------



## whiteleo

Just a thought and it is only looking at the future! But over time I have always looked at the issue of the compression of jumping in and out of the car, just like the HUGE bed I have at home, that this must have on their front legs and joints. I purchased a ramp for the dogs when I had my Hyuandai as it was much higher off the ground then my Jetta wagon is now but I believe over time it will be easier on their joints. It was very easy to get the dogs to use this.


----------



## Tobi

we used to have the same problem with Tobi, he was easily able to get in, but he just "didn't feel like it" he'd sit at the back door and stare in, or put his front paws up on the seat and just act as if he couldn't do it, so we just did small steps, he'd put his paws up i'd pick his rearend up and help him, to try to build his confidence with jumping in there, and couple it with "lets go" and jackpot treat him for each bigger step he'd take, even if it was only hopping up to try to get in by himself, and now he just goes it himself after a few seconds, he still acts like he's gotta think about it, but he does it on his own now


----------



## DaneMama

We both have had "tall" vehicles that are difficult for puppies to climb into. But I still made them do it on their own feet with a little help when they were itty bitty babies. Same with jumping up on the couch. 

There's a phenomenon with puppies (at least Dane puppies) that when they put their front feet up on say the bed, couch, car, etc...if you put your hand flat on the back of their neck, that gives them leverage to get their back end up. They will push against your hand on the back of their neck to raise the rear end up. This is how we have always taught the girls to jump up on something too high for them to get up on by themselves. I think because we do this, they have always naturally learned to do things on their own. 

The first time I showed Jon this "trick" he was floored. It really does work. Kola is young enough still that it'll work with her...the others are too old now. 

Of course this is just for future reference LOL

You've gotten some awesome advice from the others so far.


----------



## CorgiPaws

DaneMama said:


> We both have had "tall" vehicles that are difficult for puppies to climb into. But I still made them do it on their own feet with a little help when they were itty bitty babies. Same with jumping up on the couch.
> 
> There's a phenomenon with puppies (at least Dane puppies) that when they put their front feet up on say the bed, couch, car, etc...if you put your hand flat on the back of their neck, that gives them leverage to get their back end up. They will push against your hand on the back of their neck to raise the rear end up. This is how we have always taught the girls to jump up on something too high for them to get up on by themselves. I think because we do this, they have always naturally learned to do things on their own.
> 
> The first time I showed Jon this "trick" he was floored. It really does work. Kola is young enough still that it'll work with her...the others are too old now.
> 
> Of course this is just for future reference LOL
> 
> You've gotten some awesome advice from the others so far.


I knew about the hand behind their head trick. We've used it. 
We definitely do not help them any more than that from the get go at all. If they want on the couch or bed, they get themselves there. Jon's car is also a non issue... but even Kola now can't reach with her front paws into the back of my car. The way the seats fold down, using the passenger doors is an even higher jump than the back, if that makes sense. I'm not sure if your car is higher than Jon's truck.... Kola hopped right into his truck no problem, but my car is still too high, try as she might.


----------



## chowder

I know that your dogs are a lot bigger then mine and can jump high easier, but Chows don't jump....period. They just generally hate to jump as a rule, and 4 x 4 Tahoe is really high for them anyway, so I just use a folding ramp. They can trot right up it and climb in the back of the truck. Once they learned the term 'ramp' , it was no problem for them to learn to climb it into the back of the Tahoe by themselves.

Since my truck is so tall, I figure it won't be that long before Shade will be getting too old to jump in to it and he'll be glad for the ramp. He already has a problem jumping that high and I have to give him a boost. It's not that easy boosting 90 pounds all the time so the ramp helps my back, too.


----------



## magicre

i knew this dog was 'special'...

have you ever loaded everyone into the car and loaded him last? 

if i didn't know better, it's as if he knows, since he jumps onto the same heights......

are you 'telling' him in any way that he's frustrating you? is it passing from you to him?

apparently, it's not food that drives him. what does? anything?


----------



## CorgiPaws

magicre said:


> i knew this dog was 'special'...
> 
> have you ever loaded everyone into the car and loaded him last?
> 
> if i didn't know better, it's as if he knows, since he jumps onto the same heights......
> 
> are you 'telling' him in any way that he's frustrating you? is it passing from you to him?
> 
> apparently, it's not food that drives him. what does? anything?


It doesn't make me angry or upset that he doesn't do it... I would just prefer that he jump in on his own since he's not going to get any smaller, so I don't think that he senses any negative feelings. 

Food, usually, motivates him very easily. There hasn't been anything else that he hasn't learned with a shoestring of drool hanging from his jowl in anticipation for whatever treat he might get! 



SO. DAY 1:
I loked like an idiot trying to hype him up. ( did I mention he's just not that excitable? lol) and I was running, literally, around my front yard, luring him with a while raw fish, randomly tossing him pieces of a cut up one. I had him on my heals all excited. I ran, straight for the car, and literally jumped on in at full speed! .....he sat in the driveway. I hopped back out, and there he was, on my heels, drooling for more fish. Repeated. Then just ended up lifting him in, and throwing a party in the back. Then, we went for a drive. By a drive, I mean we went to the church parking lot a half a block down the road. 
There he got more fish, and another party. He was happy and waggy the whole time. I got him back out of the car in the parking lot, and tried it again. Again, he sat. SO, I lifted him in and threw another party. Then we went home. 


Several hours later, I cut up another fish, and grabbed a handful of dehydrated liver treats. I brought a folding table out front, an end table from the basement, and a chair out of the garage. I opened the back of the car, and literally just started throwing the treats all over the yard, and he's run and eat them. I'd throw the next the second he was done so it was just a mad dash all over. He was jumping on the chairs, on the table, on anything I put a treat, he was eager to get it. When I had him really going, I threw one into the car, in which direction he was running at full speed. He sat at the back bumper, and stared into the car. That was it. 

**of course I don't encourage my dogs to jump all over furniture like maniacs inside.

So, tomorrow will be day 2.


----------



## whiteleo

PuppyPaws said:


> It doesn't make me angry or upset that he doesn't do it... I would just prefer that he jump in on his own since he's not going to get any smaller, so I don't think that he senses any negative feelings.
> 
> Food, usually, motivates him very easily. There hasn't been anything else that he hasn't learned with a shoestring of drool hanging from his jowl in anticipation for whatever treat he might get!
> 
> 
> 
> SO. DAY 1:
> I loked like an idiot trying to hype him up. ( did I mention he's just not that excitable? lol) and I was running, literally, around my front yard, luring him with a while raw fish, randomly tossing him pieces of a cut up one. I had him on my heals all excited. I ran, straight for the car, and literally jumped on in at full speed! .....he sat in the driveway. I hopped back out, and there he was, on my heels, drooling for more fish. Repeated. Then just ended up lifting him in, and throwing a party in the back. Then, we went for a drive. By a drive, I mean we went to the church parking lot a half a block down the road.
> There he got more fish, and another party. He was happy and waggy the whole time. I got him back out of the car in the parking lot, and tried it again. Again, he sat. SO, I lifted him in and threw another party. Then we went home.
> 
> 
> Several hours later, I cut up another fish, and grabbed a handful of dehydrated liver treats. I brought a folding table out front, an end table from the basement, and a chair out of the garage. I opened the back of the car, and literally just started throwing the treats all over the yard, and he's run and eat them. I'd throw the next the second he was done so it was just a mad dash all over. He was jumping on the chairs, on the table, on anything I put a treat, he was eager to get it. When I had him really going, I threw one into the car, in which direction he was running at full speed. He sat at the back bumper, and stared into the car. That was it.
> 
> **of course I don't encourage my dogs to jump all over furniture like maniacs inside.
> 
> So, tomorrow will be day 2.


Have you ever thought that maybe there is some issue far more deeper than you have thought about?


----------



## hmbutler

Hmm... any chance he can read, and use a computer, has seen this thread, and is enjoying the complete and utter confusion of everyone trying to solve this problem? Haha. 

It starts to sound like he just can't be bothered... but then there he is, jumping around on furniture for the same treats... maybe incorporating some other ideas - what if you had a ramp, and got him to walk up the ramp in to the car. Then do the whole treat maniac thing, and see if he will run up the ramp in to the car? If you can get him doing that, you may be able to reduce it to a box/step to get in, and then reduce it to jumping right in? If he wont go in with a ramp either, maybe there is some other, deeper, underlying issue... Braxton has us stumped!!


----------



## magicre

you'll get him there......

but if you do the table, end chair, etc. hopping again, could you film it, please?

this could be payback for no lake powell


----------



## luvMyBRT

Hummmm.....your a tricky one Braxton! It's looking as if we may need to think outside the box for this one! :biggrin1:


----------



## angelbears

PuppyPaws, I have one just like yours. There is not a dang thing that will motivate him to get in the truck. So, please keep us updated.

My 40 pound dog jumps in the truck, my 120 pound dog jumps in the truck. Why does it have to be the 155 pound dog that expects me to pick up 3/4 of his body and shove him in.


----------



## SerenityFL

PuppyPaws said:


> It doesn't make me angry or upset that he doesn't do it... I would just prefer that he jump in on his own since he's not going to get any smaller, so I don't think that he senses any negative feelings.
> 
> Food, usually, motivates him very easily. There hasn't been anything else that he hasn't learned with a shoestring of drool hanging from his jowl in anticipation for whatever treat he might get!
> 
> 
> 
> SO. DAY 1:
> I loked like an idiot trying to hype him up. ( did I mention he's just not that excitable? lol) and I was running, literally, around my front yard, luring him with a while raw fish, randomly tossing him pieces of a cut up one. I had him on my heals all excited. I ran, straight for the car, and literally jumped on in at full speed! .....he sat in the driveway. I hopped back out, and there he was, on my heels, drooling for more fish. Repeated. Then just ended up lifting him in, and throwing a party in the back. Then, we went for a drive. By a drive, I mean we went to the church parking lot a half a block down the road.
> There he got more fish, and another party. He was happy and waggy the whole time. I got him back out of the car in the parking lot, and tried it again. Again, he sat. SO, I lifted him in and threw another party. Then we went home.
> 
> 
> Several hours later, I cut up another fish, and grabbed a handful of dehydrated liver treats. I brought a folding table out front, an end table from the basement, and a chair out of the garage. I opened the back of the car, and literally just started throwing the treats all over the yard, and he's run and eat them. I'd throw the next the second he was done so it was just a mad dash all over. He was jumping on the chairs, on the table, on anything I put a treat, he was eager to get it. When I had him really going, I threw one into the car, in which direction he was running at full speed. He sat at the back bumper, and stared into the car. That was it.
> 
> **of course I don't encourage my dogs to jump all over furniture like maniacs inside.
> 
> So, tomorrow will be day 2.


Seriously, try it with both back doors open, one person on one side with him, one person on the other side with something he reallllllllllly wants. ALL he has to do is go THROUGH the car, NOT sit in it. Keep both doors open so he knows he does NOT have to stop IN the car, just go through it.


----------



## CorgiPaws

whiteleo said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe there is some issue far more deeper than you have thought about?


 Considered it, thought about it... but couldn't come up with anything. 
He's never had a bad experience getting into or out of the car, and he is really content on drives. 
He also jumps on other things of equal height. 
He doesn't act afraid or worried about jumping in, he just... stops. 
There's never been frustration to it, since he just barely became big enough to even possibly do it on his own in the last month or so. (Timber suddenly being capable, and them being the same size is the tip off here) The others at least tried before they could, but he never has. 




magicre said:


> you'll get him there......
> 
> but if you do the table, end chair, etc. hopping again, could you film it, please?
> 
> this could be payback for no lake powell


Yes. yes I will. :tongue: If anyone is ever around the be the cameraman! 

Day #2
Again, this time armed with beef heart, because I had no fish, we (hubby was home!) got him all amped up, literally playing "keep away" in the front yard with this chunk of beef heart. Again, when he had to get in the car, he refused. So, we lifted him in and drove to the park, about a block away. He jumped OUT on his own with no luring or other dogs to follow, which was neat. We stayed at the park for probable 45 minutes. When we walked back to the car, he laid down when I opened the door. 
SO, I tied the end of his leash to the bike rack he laid next to, got in the car, and drove to the other side of the parking lot. He stood up (as I watched in the rear view mirror) and actually barked. Braxton is generally not vocal (unless he's entirely out of his element and hearing new noises, as I learned at Jon & Natalie's one weekend he can be "woofy) so... it meant something. When I went back, he still didn't want to jump in, but it was raining and I was freezing, so I lifted him in and threw a party with him in the back while hubby drove home. 

*before I get flamed for driving away from him.... it was maybe... MAYBE 20 yards, he was in sight, and I was NOT actually going to leave him. 

So, at home, several hours later, we tried one more time, doing the whole both doors open thing, but without going into nittry gritty details, he QUICKLY learned that he can just go around the car... and once he figured that out, there was no hesitation and no fooling him to go through. -.-




Today, I didn't even bother with trying to get him to go. Hubby was home on his break, and I took Braxton out front, tied him to a tree, got in my car and drove away. I went to the gas station, filled up, and came home. Hubby stood at the kitchen window and watched him the entire time, he said when I drove out of sight, he paced back and forth on the lead. Good. That's what I wanted. I want him to WANT to come with me. 
I came back in, let him off, and went inside with him. 

We did this again an hour later. 

My thought behind this is to make him WANT to come with me, so he might WANT to put the effort in to get in the damn car, that I'm done doing the effort for him. 
He seemed to be more reactive to it away from home (the park) than he is when I "leave" him at home, but maybe I'm on to something here? Maybe? Also, I try to space out each session quite a bit, but I've been working on it about twice a day.... too much, too little?


----------



## Celt

Umm, I may be off base here but it seems almost as if your treating him for being lifted into the vehicle. The way I see it, he stops and waits for you to put him in the vehicle and he gets treats (both food and a trip) for waiting. Like I said I might be coming from left field, but this is the thought I got.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Celt said:


> Umm, I may be off base here but it seems almost as if your treating him for being lifted into the vehicle. The way I see it, he stops and waits for you to put him in the vehicle and he gets treats (both food and a trip) for waiting. Like I said I might be coming from left field, but this is the thought I got.


I've considered that as well. THough, I'm just going off of advice from trainers both here and one I work with... in making the car so incredibly awesome he can't wait to jump in.


----------



## Celt

I can see how that would work if he didn't like trips, but for getting in, I think it would be better to not give him treats if he doesn't get in on his own. Maybe have him watch some of your other pups getting treats for jumping in and out, then try him. Personally, I would try driving off a little, then opening the door and calling him to me.


----------



## SerenityFL

PuppyPaws said:


> So, at home, several hours later, we tried one more time, doing the whole both doors open thing, but without going into nittry gritty details, he QUICKLY learned that he can just go around the car... and once he figured that out, there was no hesitation and no fooling him to go through. -.-


What do you mean he "figured" out he could just go around the car? He's not supposed to get any reward for doing so. I would just ignore that, put him back in the starting spot and try again until he gets it that going THROUGH the car gets him his treat or reward.


----------



## SerenityFL

Celt said:


> Umm, I may be off base here but it seems almost as if your treating him for being lifted into the vehicle. The way I see it, he stops and waits for you to put him in the vehicle and he gets treats (both food and a trip) for waiting. Like I said I might be coming from left field, but this is the thought I got.


I completely agree with this. You lifted him in to the car, you throw him a celebration. He makes the connection that if you lift him in the car, he gets this. If he doesn't have an issue with riding in the car, there's no need to celebrate for him sitting in it. He should only get a celebration for getting in on his own.


----------



## CorgiPaws

SerenityFL said:


> What do you mean he "figured" out he could just go around the car? He's not supposed to get any reward for doing so. I would just ignore that, put him back in the starting spot and try again until he gets it that going THROUGH the car gets him his treat or reward.


He didn't get rewarded for it. After about 5 seconds of staring at me through the open door, he just went around. he did that over and over and over and over and over. Hubby put the leash on him, and then he looked at me for about 5 seconds again, and laid down, uninterested.


----------



## SerenityFL

Ok, so, we take a step back and we lead him through the car. If he wants the treat, he HAS to go through it. Do you have a long line? And does he listen well to your version of "sit/stay"? You can possibly do this first part yourself if the answers to those questions are, "yes".

Again, open both back doors. Have him on the long lead. Snake that lead through the open doors, your dog on one side of the car, (again, at least two or three yards away), and you on the other side, at least 5 feet away from the car.

Just like with recall, you call him to you and he has to go THROUGH the car. He really can't go around the car if the long lead is snaked through the car. When he finally does, no matter how reluctantly, invite the President, the Pope and the Queen of England over for a party for him.

Do that 100 times and THEN try it without the leash with you on one side, your husband on the other.


----------



## cprcheetah

Is there any chance he's ever hit his head on the car as he's gotten in? My sisters bouvier actually gave herself a concussion because she was so excited to jump in the back of the expedition that she attempted to jump in before the tail gate was open all the way and bonked her head big time. Ever since then she has REFUSED to even ATTEMPT to jump in any car.


----------



## doggiedad

will a ramp help????


----------



## CorgiPaws

*sigh*

Time for an update, I've been waiting a couple days to see if the results were going to stick at all. 

I spent a few more days playing these games, running around, looking like an idiot, having more raw fish in my car than I care to admit.... and nothing NOTHING got his interest. Leaving him behind seemed to work a little, until he discovered I was never actually going to leave him (I can't ACTUALLY just drive away from him tied to some tree!) I honestly just gave up, it wasn't that important to me (which is why I didn't update...) and if I had to lift his butt into the car for the next 20 years (don't correct that, please) then oh freaking well. 

Four days ago, I was bringing groceries in. I prop the door open for ease, and the dogs follow. Braxton came out, jumped in the car, and just sat. I was stunned. He stayed there the entire time I went back and forth. 
Then, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday morning.... he went right out, and hopped in to come to work with me, with NO fuss. I rewarded him with a treat.
Just now, I went out to the car because I forgot my checkbook in the car and needed it. He followed, and loaded up. 

Apparently, whatever "it" was, he's over it. I think he's mocking me. LOL. It's as if he's saying "Well, now that you don't really care anymore, I'll do it. What? You didn't think I was a dumb brindle butt did you?!"

Gee, thanks Braxton. hmpf.


----------



## CavePaws

Lol, so what was the last training thing you did? Was it what Serenity suggested leading through the car? I thought her way made a great deal of sense as well. The only thing I worried about was the connection of his recall word to something he viewed as negative. However, leading him in and out quickly seemed like a good alternative.

And I do think the leaving him behind fake outs probably made him do some thinking.

Of course, he could have connected everything finally when you began leaving him. I think the best guess here is that he finally generalized everything. 

Or he could be laughing his little jowls off at your silly "human" training methods. whatever it was I'm glad you won't be hurting your back lifting a 100+ lb puppy in the car in a few months.


----------



## hmbutler

CavePaws said:


> Or he could be laughing his little jowls off at your silly "human" training methods.


That's my bet lol.. 

_"Silly silly humanz" - Braxton_


----------



## CorgiPaws

CavePaws said:


> Lol, so what was the last training thing you did? Was it what Serenity suggested leading through the car? I thought her way made a great deal of sense as well. The only thing I worried about was the connection of his recall word to something he viewed as negative. However, leading him in and out quickly seemed like a good alternative.
> 
> And I do think the leaving him behind fake outs probably made him do some thinking.
> 
> Of course, he could have connected everything finally when you began leaving him. I think the best guess here is that he finally generalized everything.
> 
> Or he could be laughing his little jowls off at your silly "human" training methods. whatever it was I'm glad you won't be hurting your back lifting a 100+ lb puppy in the car in a few months.


The last thing I did... run around the front yard, with raw fish, getting him ruled up, and taking full leaps into the back of the car- for which he only watched. 

I don't know what clicked for him. I hadn't even bothered trying for a while, just been lifting him in. No one else is dumb about it. Kola isn't quite capable of jumping in-too high- but she tries and I lift her back end in still.


----------



## chowder

hmbutler said:


> That's my bet lol..
> 
> _"Silly silly humanz" - Braxton_


This is my bet for most of the things that our dogs are thinking about us!


----------



## maplewood

Glad he's figured it out.. I have to lift all of mine into the truck. Front end up grab the back and heave... No wonder my back hurts all the time.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

what's the weight ranges?


maplewood said:


> Glad he's figured it out.. I have to lift all of mine into the truck. Front end up grab the back and heave... No wonder my back hurts all the time.


----------



## doggiedad

a 120lb dog jumping in and out of a truck. i would have 2nd thoughts about that.
a 150lb dog jumping in and out of a truck is a definite no in my opinon. why
don't you get a ramp???



angelbears said:


> My 40 pound dog jumps in the truck, my 120 pound dog jumps in the truck. Why does it have to be the 155 pound dog that expects me to pick up 3/4 of his body and shove him in.


----------



## maplewood

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what's the weight ranges?


150 too 200 lbs 

Ramps are a good idea if the dog is young and you can get them to use one. I never let mine jump in and out when they were young because of possible joint injuries, now they wont....


----------



## CorgiPaws

Just to clarify: I want him to jump IN, but I do help them getting OUT.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

should i be helping winston? he jumps in and out fine..he;s about 105 though


PuppyPaws said:


> Just to clarify: I want him to jump IN, but I do help them getting OUT.


----------



## Tobi

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> should i be helping winston? he jumps in and out fine..he;s about 105 though


It really depends on the age of your dog, and height of your vehicle. A young dog, especially a giant breed shouldn't be jumping out of vehicles that are tall, or say... the bed of a truck onto their front legs too much as it can cause damage.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Tobi said:


> It really depends on the age of your dog, and height of your vehicle. A young dog, especially a giant breed shouldn't be jumping out of vehicles that are tall, or say... the bed of a truck onto their front legs too much as it can cause damage.


he;s 2, and wil be 3 on the 1st of january(that;s his estimated birthday even though they prob jsut were too lazy to try to find a more exact one lol)
I have a 2001 honda civic.
im interested in buying a ramp though


----------



## chowder

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> he;s 2, and wil be 3 on the 1st of january(that;s his estimated birthday even though they prob jsut were too lazy to try to find a more exact one lol)
> I have a 2001 honda civic.
> im interested in buying a ramp though


We have a folding ramp because the height of the back of our SUV is actually taller then Rocky's head. So it's quite a jump for him to get in and of (even if he would consider it, which he won't!). I always help boost him out of the back, even when he tries to get out by himself, just so he doesn't land too hard. 

A ramp never hurts. They are about $100 to get one strong enough for 100 pound dog. It doesn't take long for them to learn to use them. I figure they can always be used when the dog gets old and cant' do the back steps anymore, too.


----------



## xellil

Isn't a Civic pretty low to the ground? 

I have A focus - my dog can get it without jumping, he just steps in and out.


----------



## Tobi

I'd have to say it would look pretty silly having a ramp for a dog to get in and out of a honda civic :lol:

they are low, people are generally using ramps for 3-4 foot changes, suv's, trucks etc.


----------



## chowder

Tobi said:


> I'd have to say it would look pretty silly having a ramp for a dog to get in and out of a honda civic :lol:
> 
> they are low, people are generally using ramps for 3-4 foot changes, suv's, trucks etc.


Yeah, I agree. Our Tahoe is a 4x4 so it actually has an extra step in the bumper to help you get up into the hatch area. It's probably a good 3 feet off the ground. We never needed the ramp when we just had a mini-van or the Subaru wagon before we got the SUV.


----------



## malluver1005

I have a Scion tC and it's as low to the ground as a honda civic, Aspen just steps in and out of it through the drivers door.


----------

